# 1st time hunting - beginners report



## sharky (17 September 2012)

Bit of a long one, sorry!

I promised after asking some questions last week about mens autumn hunting attire I would give some feedback after my 1st time hunting which was this Saturday.

Background:
Me - 42yrs old 6ft bloke who only took up riding a year ago. I've done (and won) at prelim dressage, bit of show jumping and some xc schooling. I ride 5 days a week 
Horse (William): 13yrs old 17.1hh Hanoverian x TB, been a dressage horse for 7 years before i got him a year ago (my 1st horse and learned to ride on him) - Super quiet, schools beautifully, a bit forward into jumps and loves xc. Ridden in eggbutt snaffle for dressage and a NS universal for xc and jumping - he always stops very easily (until Saturday !!!!!)

I arranged to go autumn hunting with the Chiddingfold, Leconfield and Cowdray Hunt last saturday after speaking to the secretary (lovely lady) who gave me a load of tips and helpful nerve soothing advice that it will be "fine".

I arrived bright(ish) and early to the meet after getting William ready the night before and myself suited & booted in my new and freshly polished attire (fawn breeches, light blue shirt with a subtle blue spotted tie, black long field boots and new green keepers tweed jacket - that was a bit too big for me)

Before I even got William out the trailer I knew today was going to be interesting as he was on his toes and must have grown a hand. When he heard the hounds he was almost dancing on the spot (I never knew he could piaffe)
.
Off the trailer I very nearly put him straight back on again as he was so very excited which really was not helping my nerves but after mounting (2 attempts as he wouldnt stand still) it all seemed to calm down a bit.

I met the hunt sec who relieved me of my cap and had a nice chat and she introduced me to a few of the regulars and then brought the Master over to say hello. They all commented about how lovely William was and how well behaved he is for his 1st time  we hadnt moved off at this point.

We moved off into the middle of the pack in a walk and then trot, or as William decided, a jog and a trotcanter with me telling him off and trying to regulate his pace. At that point I knew it was going to be a long day and I should have bit him up for the day. 
To be fair, my Instructor did say Im sure hell be fine, give him a chance in the universal 1st thats the last time I listen to her!!!!

As we headed towards the 1st covert across some fields the Masters and rest of the field started cantering, which in Williams world means head up and gallop. 
As I passed about 15 riders gently trying to encourage him to a slower more controlled pace = heals down, weight back, taking very big pulls on the reins. After a bit of breaking the lock in his neck he came back to a nice steady extended trot/half canter as everyone else was trotting.

At this point I dont know who was breathing harder.. however we got to the 1st covert and spread out he then stood beautifully, barely moving for at least 25mins. 
Phew, maybe that is the excitement gone and we can have nice day from here fat chance as William billy big bol**x had now got a taste for this fast herd fun.


The master called field please after the hounds drew a blank and we all moved over a couple of fields. Time for William to be in 1 gait higher than everybody else again, this carried on for the next 2 and half hours. 
The stops and wait were lovely and everyone again commented on how well he is behaving for his 1st time 
REALLY, do you want to sit on his back and try and control him as I sure as hell cant. 


In fact everyone was really nice and helpful sharing advice and experiences much worse than mine so that made me feel a bit better.

As we galloped across the last field (everyone else in canter of course) I lost all power in my arms to control him, I had to finally give in and let him have his head for a while hoping he would not get any faster wrong again!!!! Like a rocket only faster!!!!! I did an extra lap of the field to get him back.


At that point I wimped out and left the field early with another lady who was having fun with her youngster. Oddly enough they called for home 2 mins after we left anyway  but at least I didnt have to do the canter home with the pack.

Me and this nice lady jogged (she walked and William jogged) the couple of miles back to the trailer.

He was dripping in sweat (so was I) so got a couple of buckets of water ever him, loaded back on trailer. I had a bacon butty from the lovely people at the hunt and chatted with loads of people who were again very complementary and welcomed me back anytime. Phew 


Positives of the day:
Everyone I met was really lovely 
Hunt was very well organised
William is actually fitter than I thought
I actually enjoyed most of it
I do want to again soon
I didnt fall off
I didnt do any major faux pas

Negatives
I NEED A STRONGER BIT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I couldnt move most of Sunday
My nerves are shot and I have become a heavy drinker since Saturday

Sorry that was so long. So, the next question is what Bit shall I use now????


----------



## meesha (17 September 2012)

Flippin fantastic report - that has really made my day !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! laughing so much I have tears down my face !!!!

I am new to hunting and had a similar experience my first time out so can sympathise - it gets easier - honest ! my second outing was great although he couldnt stand still, my third involved me trying to use a hedge to stop him but we jumped it instead but by my fourth outing he had learnt to stay behind everyone else so I could let him go and pull him up a bit easier.

All I have to say is - well done for going - and .... if yours is a head down set neck maybe a cheltenham gag or if a head in air merchant maybe a pelham.

I am taking 2 friends in a weeks time who have never been before - won't show them this first ! they are married and I cant wait to see if they turn into a comedy duo !!!


----------



## TrasaM (17 September 2012)

Great report and well done. William certainly had a great time by the sounds of it. Probably thinks your are a real party pooper. . It's no fun when the brakes fail..been there recently in a x country course when hoss decided to show how fast he could get back to base


----------



## JenHunt (17 September 2012)

Firstly, I'm glad you (mostly) enjoyed it, and I'm glad you found people friendly and helpful! The soreness you felt will fade pretty quickly, and the more you do it the less sore you get!  

Secondly - we have one who (still, at 18) would rather canter slowly than trot with everyone else - he jsut finds it easier/more comfortable! coincidentally, he's also half hannoverian (half welsh section D!). We just go along with it for as long as he's not rushing off!

Thirdly, a stronger bit will certainly make your life easier - speak to your instructor, get a few recommendations and try one or two of them (out hunting preferably!) to find which works best. Personally I favour the double bridle, but not every horse accepts it, and not every rider wants to/is able to handle 2 reins out hunting. We tried the following: Dr Bristol, Dutch 4 ring gag, pelham, Myler Combination bit, American Gag (short shank), Cheltenham gag, and then finally the double bridle. We had problems with anything with much poll pressure making Ron go up, and anything that put pressure on his nose making him shove his head down to evade the request to pleasefookingwellstopnow  the double bridle lets me be nice when he is, and have some brakes when he's not!  

Also, I found that get 5+ days hunting into them and they usually settle down and don't need the stronger bit. If I can get 8 days into Ron in the first 5 weeks then we can revert to his usual myler snaffle!

Also, consider the feed and workload your boy is geting. He may not need as much feed for hunting as you'd expect. Ron hunted 24 days last season, and he only gets fed alfa oil, speedibeet and ad lib haylge! Try working him well the day before hunting, or having a good couple of miles hack to a meet!


----------



## Nicnac (17 September 2012)

Thanks for the laugh Sharky!  Brilliant report.

Reminds me when I hunted my Friesian (not that she was able to overtake anything but it felt fast!)  My shoulders felt dislocated although she did stop at the coverts a bit like William. I now know she was just regrouping her forces for the next hooley.

Feel your pain - hot bath, whiskey & bed by 8pm were the only things that helped (and no, it didn't get better but only because I refused to put her in anything stronger than a snaffle)


----------



## HazyXmas (17 September 2012)

Great report, at least William enjoyed it 

When are you going again? Please report back.


----------



## jenbleep (17 September 2012)

What a fantastic, entertaining report  I really enjoyed reading that and it did make me chuckle! Particularly "My nerves are shot and I have become a heavy drinker since Saturday" 

Please can we have another one when you take William out again?  

(Defiantly better to overbit and be happy and safe than hauling on the reins in a snaffle, with your life flashing before your eyes! Speak to your instructor for recommendations!)


----------



## sharky (17 September 2012)

This is me in my massively oversized tweed at the begining of the day






(there were 44 mounted that day)

this is what i looked like afterwards


----------



## meesha (17 September 2012)

stop it !!! I am meant to be creating a marketing mailshot not wetting myself !! Brilliant !


----------



## Fools Motto (17 September 2012)

There really really should be a 'like' button. 
Well done Sharky, onwards to the next meet!


----------



## Bernster (17 September 2012)

Very amusing report, well done!

As for bitting, the top tip does seem to be go stronger than you think and move downwards rather than the other way around.  And you may have to play around with options as you go.

And that most horses will get better after the first 20 mins or so, or if not, after they've been to a few and get the hang of it.  A small few seem to go totally loopy and aren't suitable but that is def'y the minority.


----------



## OEH (17 September 2012)

Superb report.  One of the best I've read in ages.  Brilliant.


----------



## arizonahoney (17 September 2012)

You are a legend in your own lunchtime! Keep it up, Sir!


----------



## Orangehorse (17 September 2012)

Great report.  You will be pleased to know that most of us have been in the same situation at some point.

Good advice here regarding bitting, etc.  Also a good long trot to the Meet can be a good idea.  Also a nice long ride the day before.  Would also agree with the advice to go several times quite close together so they find out it is work as well as a party.

Nice photo.  One big + he has all 4 feet on the ground!


----------



## wench (17 September 2012)

Can you lunge him the morning before you take him? As others have said, what feed is he on? Maybe just try some cheapo pony nuts if hes on a lot of hard feed!

You are definatly better off in a stronger bit that he respects, than in a too mild bit. However be aware of getting totally the wrong bit, as if hes too busy concentrating on how much he hates his bit, he wont be much fun to ride. There is a hore bit hire shop in Leicestershire (you will get phone nr if you google them). Explain the problems, and chances are they will be able to recommend something suitable.

Does he go out hacking much in company? If you can do this at home (safely!), and do lots of galloping about the countryside, he will be ok out hunting!


----------



## sharky (17 September 2012)

Cheers for the replies. 
He's on pasture mix, Alfa a and topspec all in one. Half a scoop only though as we have lots of grass at the mo. 
A few people have recommended a Pelham to me now as he's more head up than nose down when he goes and if I push him into an outline he is nicer to ride but gets very heavy after a while. 

I didn't ride him the day before but he will have a proper session in future. 

Hey life is boring unless it's scary anyway. ;-)

I hope to have him out again on saturday and next tues if I can sort it out to help him calm down

In the meantime I have xc on Wednesday and maybe up the gallops on the Friday before. 

Before this hunt I'd never galloped before, now it seems the gait of choice.


----------



## gunnergundog (17 September 2012)

sharky said:



			I hope to have him out again on saturday and next tues if I can sort it out to help him calm down

In the meantime I have xc on Wednesday and maybe up the gallops on the Friday before. 

Before this hunt I'd never galloped before, now it seems the gait of choice.
		
Click to expand...

Congratulations!  It sounds like you've got the bug!! 

Just one suggestion.....make use of any hills when you are out hunting;  use them to send your horse on and to get off his mouth.  It helps to knacker him and also to give his mouth a break. 

Enjoy and welcome to the club!


----------



## JenHunt (18 September 2012)

gunnergundog said:



			Congratulations!  It sounds like you've got the bug!! 

Just one suggestion.....make use of any hills when you are out hunting;  use them to send your horse on and to get off his mouth.  It helps to knacker him and also to give his mouth a break. 

Enjoy and welcome to the club! 

Click to expand...

another good tip!! the longer the hill the better too!


----------



## sharky (18 September 2012)

I've just ordered a Waterford Pelham after a long chat with the Bit Bank.
Lets see what happens at xc tomorrow - Galloper turned rearer know my luck


----------



## leflynn (18 September 2012)

Brilliant report I can't wait to hear more (you almost made it sound safe and easy to a scaredy cat me!) 

Fingers crossed there is no upwards motion...


----------



## combat_claire (18 September 2012)

Ditto what everyone else has said; looking forward to the next instalment.


----------



## wellwisher (18 September 2012)

What a great report and cant wait to hear how the new bit goes next time.  Have fun


----------



## debsey1 (20 September 2012)

Really, really enjoyed you hunting account.  I felt I could relate to you as I had only been riding my first horse for 9 months before I went on my first hunt.  Like you, I had all the right attire on only my jods should have been dark brown instead of the usual cream I was sh*****g myself that much!  

I thought the hunt would be too much for my heavy weight cob and didn't think he was fit enough well, how wrong was I?  He kepted up with the best of them, kept wanting to be up front, I was so afraid he was going to overtake the Hunts Master (and the fox too!!).  We trotted, cantered and galloped, the last gait I'm sure I never drew breath!

We had been 3 more times that season and each time my adrenaline is sky high until the first proper gallop.  

Hoping to go again soon, probably next month, but like you I'll be purchasing a Pelham for some form of brakes.  Last time it was just a snaffle and no martingale.  No wonder it felt like I'd been run over by a bus, I couldn't even lift my arm to drink a mug of tea the next day!

Hope you enjoy many days more hunting, hats off to us novices


----------



## justmemydear (22 September 2012)

I thought you looked very smart, i went at the end of our season in march, first time in 25yrs (and i suffered next day couldn't even sit on loo) how wrong i was most of the riders and horses were so much fitter than me and it was a fast non stop hunt but my lad was in a straight bar pelham as recommended by previous owner who hunted him and was fairly easy to stop. Anyway i was knackered after 4 hours and hacked the hour home, but we were gallopping across fields doing lovely flying changes and he was really on his toes they just love it. 
What did make me laugh was this old fella came cantering past me, i was dying didn't take inhaller sweating like i had had a shower had forgotten how hard it was, this old bloke had a cigar in one hand reins in the other and just said 'tally ho ladies'.
Well i finally caught up with him and said just how old are you? '72' was his reply with a laugh, well i vowed that day to get fit drop some weight and out hunt him this year. Only trouble i have now is have dropped 70lb but i think that weight helped me keep my lad grounded as he is now even more on his toes but i will out hunt that old boy this year lol x


----------



## CatStew (3 October 2012)

sharky said:



			This is me in my massively oversized tweed at the begining of the day






(there were 44 mounted that day)

this is what i looked like afterwards






Click to expand...

Haha, just reading this thread and have got to this bit.. it's amazing!!  *REALLY* should be a 'like' button on this forum, failing that a 'f-in brilliant' button!!! 

Off to read the rest of the thread now..


----------



## arizonahoney (3 October 2012)

Sharky, are you out this weekend? Say 'hi' if you are... I'll be on a little piebald pony.


----------



## sharky (4 October 2012)

As way of an update, I have been trying a few bits out before I go out again (which is going to be this saturday).

Suggested was a Waterford Pelham  kinda stong bit, but then he was kind of a strong horse. Tried it and he hated it - threw his head so far back as we were trying it he smacked me on the chin with the top of his head. My word did i swear.... chin still hurts

So thought i'd find out which element he didn't like, the waterford or the pelham action. 

Was loaned a rubber straight bar pelham... oh my word what an amazing horse i have, he is suddenly soft, light in the hand, works great out with others and beautiful in the school.

I've even ordered a Hanging Cheek Mullen to try for dressage.

So now i "think" i have bit for hunting, lets give it another go... hold on for the next installment it may be really boring as he's an angel or as its his 2nd time it may be holy $%*$......................

Looks like he may have to go hairy to this too as no time to clip before saturday




arizonahoney said:



			Sharky, are you out this weekend? Say 'hi' if you are... I'll be on a little piebald pony.
		
Click to expand...

Hi, Thinks so, just booking in with the secretary now (don't know location yet).

Look out of a stressed looking chap on a 17h chestnut with white knuckles and clenched teeth swearing at his horse as he carts off with me.... Again!!! 

but hopefully not


----------



## partypremier (4 October 2012)

Great funny report hh should do a feature on first timers.
Before my oh was my oh ( get me) his first day hunting I said whatever you do don't pass the master.  He lasted 1 field he had no brakes he thought he could out pull his mare.
No chance.
Someone shouted aim her at the conifers which he did & they both went through them flat out.
I hold him to stay a field away from the rest of the hunt which worked.
I hunted her when we eventually got together & slapped a gag & grackle on her no probs. I had 2 reins on the gag & found If I stayed soft & didn't pull her she was easy.

Can't wait for your report tomorrow op.


----------



## arizonahoney (4 October 2012)

sharky said:



			Look out of a stressed looking chap on a 17h chestnut with white knuckles and clenched teeth swearing at his horse as he carts off with me....
		
Click to expand...

Hehehe, well I am a child sized adult...my stock will be inexpertly tied and my hat will probably be down over my eyes...my head seems to shrink in stressful situations


----------



## Kat (4 October 2012)

sharky said:



			threw his head so far back as we were trying it he smacked me on the chin with the top of his head. My word did i swear.... chin still hurts
		
Click to expand...

In that case it might be worth getting a standing martingale, or better still a standing martingale attachment for a hunting breastplate. A standing martingale will actually stop the horse getting his head too high, unlike a running martingale.


----------



## laurapru (4 October 2012)

I really enjoyed your post, it was great to read. Today was my first time out too, I had a very brave young horse who liked the ditches but did not want to stand still for love nor money! We circled so much I thought he would have tired himself but to my disbelief he kept going. I think I might try the pelham for him next time, normally he is the slowest thing on 4 legs but today he was awesome but until he grasps what he is supposed to do I think I need a little help with the brakes!! 
I have a grin on my face as wide as the river severn and it was such a beautiful morning to be out. They say you never forget your first time hunting and boy I will never forget mine.......have fun saturday I will be looking forward to reading your next installment.


----------



## arizonahoney (5 October 2012)

Yay! It's nearly tomorrow! I will spend a decent chunk of this evening chipping crud off my riding boots and applying polish...


----------



## sharky (5 October 2012)

arizonahoney said:



			Yay! It's nearly tomorrow! I will spend a decent chunk of this evening chipping crud off my riding boots and applying polish...
		
Click to expand...

No go for me tomorrow 

William was not right when i rode him this afternoon and don't wanna take him out if he's not 100% 

hope you have a good day and if all is well then next weekend we'll try again


----------



## JenHunt (5 October 2012)

oh no! I hope he's ok soon sharky! 
still, gives you more time to practice with the new bit!


----------



## meesha (5 October 2012)

oh poor u and sharky but even more important poor us - I cant wait for the next instalment.


----------



## Festive_Felicitations (6 October 2012)

Brilliant report! Please keep posting them!

Sorry you won't be out this week I hope Sharky gets better soon and you can get out again.


----------



## arizonahoney (8 October 2012)

Sorry to hear about William, hope he is on the mend now. 

It was very muddy indeed but also lots of fun, especially when the sun came out. Might try and go autumn hunting once more - and then aim at one of the opening meets


----------



## Toffee44 (8 October 2012)

Bloody brilliant.  Well done, you love it really.

Also a little hope that the CLC have a bit of humour as this is who I will be going out with, if I can get Samba fit enough. I think she is but she just is not that forward going maybe she needs to get up Williams butt a bit and it might actually turn her into the forward going pony she is meant to be (welsh x hackney). 

 

If I see you out I will say hi.


----------



## Jenna1406 (8 October 2012)

Aww I hope that William is feeling himself again


----------



## Mince Pie (8 October 2012)

laurapru said:



			They say you never forget your first time hunting and boy I will never forget mine.......
		
Click to expand...

Nor me! Took my boy in a snaffle bridle with cavesson    Soon regretted that one  In fact I have a super photo of my cob with his tongue over the bit pissing off with me! I think he'll eventually settle down, although he refuses to stand at the end of a line 

Sharky good luck for round two - but bear in mind, the horse will know what's coming....


----------



## sharky (8 October 2012)

arizonahoney said:



			Sorry to hear about William, hope he is on the mend now. 

It was very muddy indeed but also lots of fun, especially when the sun came out. Might try and go autumn hunting once more - and then aim at one of the opening meets 

Click to expand...

Glad you had a great day, I did think that after Friday nights rain they may have even called it off. Must have been V muddy

William seems fine now, His legs filled randomly and just didn't seem right in himself.
He was 100% yesterday though and did some beautiful work in the school.

here's hoping for the weekend 


Toffee44 - if he's anything like William, you're quiet easy horse will turn into a speeeeeeeeeeeeeeddd machine.

I don't suggest tagging onto the back of me unless you want to go everywhere at the speed of sound, aren't offended by my prolific swearing and you can pick good lines despite what me ginger monster wants to do - i am but a passenger 60% of the time (basically 100% of the not standing at a covert time)


----------



## angelish (10 October 2012)

brilliant report ,sounds like a fun day out 
sorry no advice about bit just didn't want to read and run laughing


----------

